# Χαρίζονται 20 σκύλοι μούφικα



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2012)

Το είδα στο Τουίτερ. Μοιραστείτε το, αν θέλετε, κρίμα είναι

XΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ 20 ΣΚΥΛΟΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΑΙΜΑ ΜΠΟΞΕΡ, ΛΑΜΠΡΑΤΟΡ ΚΑΤΑΦΥΓΙΟ ΑΡΑΔΙΠΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΥΘΑΝΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ 22518787-26911692

Ευχαριστώ, και συγγνώμη για την ανάρτηση :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Όλι, ησύχασε την καρδούλα σου ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2012)

!!! Τι λες τώρα! Πώς μπορούνε και παίζουνε με αυτά τα πράγματα; Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Μπέρνι! Αν θέλετε σβήστε και το νήμα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Παρακαλώ. Δεν ήσουν η μόνη που την πάτησε. Αυτοί οι %#@* χόακες κάνουν κάθε τόσο το γύρο του διαδικτύου και χαροτρομάζουν κάτι πονετικά πλάσματα σαν εσένα. :angry:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Παρακαλώ. Δεν ήσουν η μόνη που την πάτησε. Αυτοί οι %#@* χόακες κάνουν κάθε τόσο το γύρο του διαδικτύου και χαροτρομάζουν κάτι πονετικά πλάσματα σαν εσένα. :angry:



:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Ο τίτλος (που θα τον αλλάξω) λέει: «XΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ 20 ΣΚΥΛΟΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΑΙΜΑ»
Αυτό βέβαια είναι παρμένο από το «XΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ 20 ΣΚΥΛΟΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΑΙΜΑ ΜΠΟΞΕΡ» και ξενίζει τον αναγνώστη: Θα έπρεπε (σκέφτεται) να είναι «XΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ 20 ΣΚΥΛΟΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΑΙΜΟΙ» ή το «ΚΑΘΑΡΟΑΙΜΑ» είναι επίρρημα που προσδιορίζει το «XΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ»;
Αποδείχτηκε ότι ο τίτλος θα έπρεπε να είναι «ΧΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ 20 ΣΚΥΛΟΙ ΜΟΥΦΙΚΑ». (_μούφα_ «απάτη» > επίθετο _μούφικος_ > επίρρημα _μούφικα_).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 22, 2012)

Έχουμε και τη διατριβή του Δόκτορα για τη μούφα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2012)

Χαχαχα, φοβερός ο τίτλος, Νίκελ!


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2012)

Πάντως εγώ κοπιπαστώνω κάτι χρήσιμο από τον ιστότοπο που μας έδειξε η Μπερναρντίνα:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πάντως εγώ κοπιπαστώνω κάτι χρήσιμο από τον ιστότοπο που μας έδειξε η Μπερναρντίνα:
> 
> View attachment 3212



Α γειασάν βρε Εαρίωνα! Εγώ δεν τόλμησα... :lol:


----------

